# Problema con Alimentación amplificador TDA2040



## pablom03 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola !! tengo un problema con la alimentación de un amplificador con un tda2040... resulta que es un amplificador comprado, al cual se le quemo el trafo, este ampli estaba alimentado por 32 volt con una fuente simple, intente sustituirlo por un trafo que daba menos tensión pero el ampli al subirle el volumen se distorcionaba.
Estuve averiguando y se hace muy complicado conseguir un trafo de por lo menos 30 volts... quisiera saber por que trafo lo puedo sustituir, me dijieron que puedo llegar a poner uno de 15+15 pero como seria eso?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2012)

Yo siempre alimenté esos integrados con transformadores simétricos de 12 a 15V por rama...

No creo que toleren más de 40V de pico a pico, asi que tené cuidado con buscar trafos tan grandes.

Y si se quemó el trafo es porque era de muy baja corriente.

Buscate uno de 15+15V por unos 3A


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

32 V DC se obtienen usando un trafo de 24V o uno de 12+12V tomando la tensión solo entre los extremos, sin usar el punto medio.


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 3, 2012)

osea que deberia poner un trafo de 15+15 haciendo algo asi? y sustituirlo?



con capacitores de 4700uf para el filtadro estara bien? disculpen tantas preguntas soy novato en la electronica!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

Esa fuente es de doble polaridad y tu mensaje original daba a entender que usaba una fuente de simple polaridad. Por que no ponés una foto de la fuente de ese ampli antes de que te aconsejemos algo que agarre fuego????


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 3, 2012)

sisi tenia una fuente de simple polaridad! osea no tenia toma media el trafo!... mi pregunta a todo esto es la puedo cambiar por una con toma media? osea 15+15 o tengo que adaptarle algo al ampli...no tengo fotos del trafo lamentablemente porque lo tire :S


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

No podés cambiar la fuente por una de doble polaridad sin tener que hacer cambios importantes en el circuito del amplificador, así que olvidate de eso.
No importa la foto del trafo, te pedí la foto del PCB del ampli y de la fuente: de ambos lados.


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 3, 2012)

aca algunas fotos!


----------



## charlyndo (Jul 3, 2012)

hola pablom03 viendo las fotos que publicaste y analizando un poco tu caso estoy de acuerdo con ezavalla que no podes sustituir la fuente original de tu amplificador por una dual sin efectuar varios cambios en el diseño del amplificador... desde mi punto de vista la solucion mas facil es conseguir un trafo de unos 15+15vac o de 12+12vac y simplemente no uses el punto medio del trafo y lo conectas al amplificador del mismo modo que estaba el trafo que se quemo..
usando el trafo de 30vac (15+15) obtendrias aproximadamente unos 42vdc mas que suficiente para un tda2040..
en el caso del trafo de 24vac (12+12) se te iria a unos 33,8vdc en este caso obtendrias un poco menos potencia nada mas...


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bueno muchas gracias voy a conseguir un trafo de 15+15 y probar como anda! despues les cuento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

Cuantos diodos hay en el PCB??? Por que parece que son solo dos, y en ese caso deberías usar un trafo con punto medio aunque tendrías una fuente de simple polaridad.
Cuantos cables tenía el secundario del trafo que tiraste a la basura???

PD: El capacitor soldado por abajo no me deja ver el circuito de los diodos...


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 3, 2012)

El puente rectificador tiene 4 diodos! soldado a los diodos tiene algo que son tipo unos capacitores ceramicos pero de color negro...nose que seran.El capacitor grande ese esta de filtrado evidentemente
mañana saco una foto de el puente rectificador y la subo!


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Las fotos las saque con el cel. no tienen muy buena calidad

El trafo que tenia antes tenia 2 cables en el secundario


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2012)

OK, OK. Dale nomás con un trafo de 24V o con uno de 12+12 usando los extremos. 
NO PONGÁS uno de 15+15 por que te vas a comer el chip.


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Los diodos del puente rectificador son IN4002 no son muy chicos para un trafo de 3 amper ?



con uno de 12+12 no perderia un poco de potencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2012)

pablom03 dijo:


> Los diodos del puente rectificador son IN4002 no son muy chicos para un trafo de 3 amper ?


Si.. puede ser...cambiáselos si querés (y te animás), pero 3A es medio mucho para el uso original de ese equipo. Yo uso 3A en amplis estéreo con dos chips de esos.



pablom03 dijo:


> con uno de 12+12 no perderia un poco de potencia?


Si.. pero con el de 15+15 quemás el TDA2040. Vos decidís


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 4, 2012)

Genial muchas gracias por sus respuestas voy a arreglarlo


----------



## pablom03 (Jul 5, 2012)

Compre el trafo de 12+12 lo coloque y la verdad que anduvo Genial !!  muchas gracias!!!!


----------

